# Tru Test by Monark



## Isle Ride (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, new here. Have a few projects. English and American. Most recently picked up a Tru Test model T3106. Looking to remove the thin seat collar clamp to be able to use a heavier Schwinn AS clamp for better holding power. The front part of the clamp appears to be welded or brazed to the seat post. I don't want to destroy anything. How much heat is needed to separate it from the post?


----------



## Isle Ride (Apr 18, 2012)

Tough being the new guy. I take it from all the silence that no one likes my idea. I'm into old cars and bikes and I usually know better than to mess with originality but here's a case where Schwinns of the same vintage had a better idea with their beefy forged seat clamp compared to the common thinner stamped versions on a lot of old bikes. I kind of look at it as a period mod that someone might have done "in the day". OK, I don't have to do this, I found a post that fits and added a shim and everything is holding but if there's one thing I hate on a bike it's a slipping seat post.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 18, 2012)

Gotta ask, have you had a problem with the seat holding adjustment with the existing clamp? If not then I'd say leave it be, the phrase "good enough" isn't always a bad thing.

Nice ride by the way!


----------



## halfatruck (Apr 18, 2012)

I've got a Monark Rocket and the seat clamp is welded to the seat tube.............


----------



## Isle Ride (Apr 18, 2012)

I was having trouble getting it to hold. I don't have the original seat post or stem. But, changing to a slightly beefier post with a larger head and changing the seat rail clamp to match, and adding a Wald shim everything is holding but the clamp is down to maybe a 3/16" gap at the close. I'm going to leave it alone for now while I work on renewing bearings, chain, and tires and then hope it stays put and I end up with a nice rider. BTW I do have the original bar and grips and found a Troxel saddle that looks to me to be the right age. Will post pics when complete. Would also like feedback on approximate age. It has the Monark build plate on the bottom bracket. The serial no. is hard to read. Model no. is clear. I'm thinking '50-54.....??


----------

